# Basslink Question



## MarcoZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, don't laugh! I have an Infinity Basslink install in the trunk (over the battery) of my 2001 BMW 330Ci. It provides me with the level of bass boost I'm looking for!

Here's the issue: the current max bass frequency that the Basslink will accept is 200hz. I've downloaded the repair manual and it shows a 50kohm dual-channel pot feeding the JRC NJM4558L dual-channel op amp. The op amp acts as a LPF. Ive attached both the Basslink repair manual (see page 36) and op amp data sheet. The repair manual shows the inputs at the top left. The op amp is labeled as "U204B" and the pot is labeled "VR203."

So, my question is: how do I increase the LPF cutoff freq from the current 200hz to ~500hz?

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It's set at 200hz as the driver/speaker will only play flat to that certain fhz in the enclosure it has. Higher fhz might not be as loud due to the parameters of the woofer.


----------

